
Mark Zuckerberg moves his empire to Galt's Gulch - chrismealy
http://digbysblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/mark-zuckerberg-moves-his-empire-to.html
======
jacoblyles
It seems the billionaires that support Democrats are "billionaires" and the
billionaires that support Republicans are "greedhead billionaire assholes".

Flagged for tone.

------
joelrunyon
> In other words, Mark Zuckerberg is a Republican as are, apparently, all his
> tech pals who are putting their cash to work for conservative causes. Just
> like all the other greedhead billionaire assholes.

Are they not allowed to do this? I mean if you don't like his political
stance, you can certainly disagree with him, but if you just dismiss Mark as
an "asshole" because you (not he) labeled him a Republican, you're just as big
of a problem in the political system as all the "greedy billionaire assholes"
you're talking about.

------
holyjaw
Not sure how the title has anything to do with Atlas Shrugged or John Galt
rallying the world's thought-leaders and getting them all to take their
respective balls and go home.

------
eksith
Are we sure, FWD.us doesn't really stand for "F __* the World's Denizens -
U.S."?

See also :

[http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-political-
gro...](http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-political-group-
promotes-oil-and-gas-2013-4)

[http://thinkprogress.org/immigration/2013/04/26/1925921/mark...](http://thinkprogress.org/immigration/2013/04/26/1925921/mark-
zuckerbergs-new-political-group-spending-big-on-ads-supporting-keystone-xl-
and-oil-drilling/)

